# start Karate



## ozm8 (Dec 7, 2013)

Start Karate that is the cure and trust me when you start getting smashed by some little kid you will feel real again but with jokes aside just start something, anything Karate, boxing and sport like that it builds your confidence and it will go throught the roof.

back when i was having derealization I was always feeling unreal but now I can walk down the street with not a single worry and it also gets you fit seriously guys if you're having derealization just try out Karate, it won't cure you strait away and you will hate it at first but after about 2 months you will love it and you will get cured from it.


----------



## ozm8 (Dec 7, 2013)

also I know this sounds weird but when i was suffering from it I found that playing a game called minecraft helped a lot


----------

